# Want to start a planted tank



## GATORS (Mar 2, 2005)

I have a empty 30 gallon tank and want to turn it into a planted tank. I don't know of any specific type of plants I want but I would like some that require medium to low lighting. I really want something carpet like and will be dense and grow a lot and grow fast. Then maybe something to grow on drift wood and some big plants for the back of the aquarium. So what are your suggestions for plants and lighting? As for Co2 would the Plant Gro Co2 Natural System be enough for a 30 gallon and plants that require medium to low lighting. As for substrate would Seachem Flourite be good and do I put a layer of gravel or sand on top of this or not? I have no idea what I would get for fertilizer so I need help there too. These are all of the question that I can think of right now but i am sure I will be asking some more.

Steve


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

there are some site that are planted tank forums, do a search they ahve a ton of info in them.


----------



## swrve (Jan 8, 2005)

http://faq.thekrib.com/plant.html


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

THIS is the best article I have ever read about low light planted aquariums. It is a lot to understand, but when you do, you will have a good idea on what you need to have a healthy low light tank.


----------

